# Commercial Raw Food



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

There is a pinned post about raw and also this thread has good info
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/228409-raw-diet.html

I joined the Raw Feeding Community group on FB.

And a couple of websites that seem good
Every Raw Feeder's Resource for Raw Diets
Raw learning | for cats, dogs, and ferrets – by Jane Anderson


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've tried both the Honest Kitchen and Sojo's and Molly won't eat them......she not a veggie eater so she would pick out the meat bits and leave the rest!
I have switched now to a 50% raw meat 50% kibble diet with a rotation of raw meat,canned, homemade, and dehydrated ......I covered all the bases! Bet we can travel anywhere and buy food Hahaha!

The dehydrated I am using right now is a air dried food made by 
'Only Natural Pet' it is called 'Only Natural Pet MaxMeat' she loves the the Lamb & Cod!
They also make dehydrated foods like the HK & Sojo's called 'Only Natural Pet Wholesome Homemade' and 'Only Natural Pet EasyRaw' (might try these in the future!)
All their foods are Organic and Grainfree ....... Great ingredients!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Molly turned us on to the Only Natural MaxMeat and it is a favorite of Asta's. We also feed Ziwipeak.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

For breakfast, my girls get Nature's Variety Instinct Frozen Raw (thawed of course - "bites" most often, but sometimes "medallions"). It's pricey for us, but so easy. I justify the cost by telling myself it's healthier than an all kibble diet, and that I'm still saving some money by giving them kibble for dinner (also NV Instinct brand).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed a variety of brands including Tucker's, Steve's, and Raw Bistro. I've also fed Stella & Chewy's, Primal, Northwest Naturals, and Nature's Variety.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I also do the Nature's Variety Instinct commercial raw for breakfast ( the small nuggets that thaw quickly ). We have MollyMM's approach with every type of rotation available for supper: home cooked with Honest Kitchen, canned, kibble, commercial raw, the refrigerated freshpet "roll". Though Dewey does have his favorites, I'm lucky that he likes them all.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm, I am still doing a raw diet without the commercial raw mixes. I have not been able to justify the expense, and he does much better when he actually chews up meat, bone, sinew, etc. Plus I know the quality of the meat, and how fresh the berries, etc ate that he eats also. With the commercial ground up mixes he does not do any chewing. Also I am not certain of meat sources, quality, etc.


----------

